# Momma and her one pup



## Korra (Dec 11, 2011)

Stopped by a pet store near me that is going out of business after work today. I keep checking to see what food/bedding/ect she has put on clearance while she waits for the building to sell. Over the past few weeks she has sold all her animals except two snakes, a blue macaw, and a rat. 
I looked in on the rat and she was a pretty champagne/RE hooded. I looked under her and she had one small little pinky. The store manager who knows me well and likes rats himself came up and said the rat had been very sad bc all her babies had been taken away over the past few days. I stood there for a while and looked at her. Another customer came in and saw me looking at her and asked why I was watching. 
I said that I wanted to help her and her baby(which I had picked up and saw was a daughter) but had so many rats already and knew he was going to charge me for a jumbo and a pinky. She reached into her purse and gave me 10 dollars and told me I had to save them since they would be snake food for sure. Then the woman left.
So I had to take her with me or I would have been stealing the womans money!
But anyway, the pink looks to be a little under a week old. She is a black or agouti variant of capped. Although her cap is not straight. The mother is very very sweet and seems to be a good momma. I will try to get pictures for you guys up tonight. My plan is to get the baby healthy and a few weeks old, then find a home for them both.


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

Cuties; thanks for rescuing them!

I would give mama soy milk because her baby looks like it isn't thriving. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Korra (Dec 11, 2011)

Yeah, I have given her a little Ensure because the babe is a bit scrawny. She does have a small milk band so I am just hoping the mom has been stressed with all her babies being taken over the past few days.


----------



## Kuraudia (Jan 15, 2014)

I've seen these pictures on tumblr! I was wondering why she only had one baby! Good for you 
You could also give her protein (a bit of egg or maybe even a little tiny bit of meat). When Matilda was pregnant, she escaped and found my cat's food (which she enjoyed -.-), but I also gave her those things.


----------



## Korra (Dec 11, 2011)

Yeah, I should have clarified that she was used as a pinky breeder. Where as soon as she has babies they are taken from her one by one to be used as food.


----------



## hybanana (Jan 27, 2012)

Wow theyre both gorgeous!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Korra (Dec 11, 2011)

Update on today. Mom is doing a great job and baby has a huge fat belly now!


----------



## Hey-Fay (Jul 8, 2013)

Aww! That's great to know! I have to admit, if I were in your position I don't think I'd be able to find them new homes. I get attached very very easy and tend to fight tooth and nail for what I rescue; dogs, puppies, kittens, squirrels, baby and injured birds... the list goes on. I have to force myself to not wander over to the feeder rats in one store (where I rescued my newest two) because I know I'll end up taking more home :X
I guess my heart's too big when it comes to animals, I wan't to save them all.


----------



## Korra (Dec 11, 2011)

I have gotten better at it since I started full fledged dog rescue. I have found homes for over 50 cats and dogs, if you include rats and mice that number goes into the 100s. I just look at it by saying, if I kept them all, I wouldnt be able to save more after because I would have hundreds of pets. That doesnt mean all my rescues leave me. Kipling stayed(one of my dogs). My rats Charlie, Terra, and Bree stayed.
Plus I love seeing owners when they finally get the member of the family they have been waiting for.


----------



## PaigeRose (Apr 12, 2013)

Korra said:


> I have gotten better at it since I started full fledged dog rescue. I have found homes for over 50 cats and dogs, if you include rats and mice that number goes into the 100s. I just look at it by saying, if I kept them all, I wouldnt be able to save more after because I would have hundreds of pets. That doesnt mean all my rescues leave me. Kipling stayed(one of my dogs). My rats Charlie, Terra, and Bree stayed.
> Plus I love seeing owners when they finally get the member of the family they have been waiting for.


Thats the exact reason I rescue too


----------



## Korra (Dec 11, 2011)

Fur is coming in nicely


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

Wow! What a change in such a short time!


----------



## Hey-Fay (Jul 8, 2013)

Aww! Look at that peach fuzz! I love babies x3


----------



## Korra (Dec 11, 2011)

Pictures will be up sometime today. Baby has gotten very fat being the only one to get milk! 
I have had many rescue litters of both rats and mice and the smallest before this was 6. I am really enjoying having such a small number, it is a really different experience!


----------



## Korra (Dec 11, 2011)




----------



## Korra (Dec 11, 2011)

Ichi(the baby) opened her eyes yesterday. She is so adventurous yet so quiet. I never hear her make a sound. Has anyone ever had lone baby rats? It makes me wonder if it is something to do with her not having any of her siblings.


----------



## FallDeere (Sep 29, 2011)

She's so adorable. <3


----------



## Jackie (Jan 31, 2013)

You're Tinypawpets on tumblr! I loooove you + I had sent you a message saying you should let people know your general area so you can find an adopter more easily!


----------



## Korra (Dec 11, 2011)

Ah yes! Hello! Yes, tumblr is my little home away from home :3


----------



## Korra (Dec 11, 2011)

More pictures for you guys


----------



## 2roans1black (Jan 13, 2014)

Squeee! Can't wait until mine get fuzz!


----------



## Korra (Dec 11, 2011)

Momma and baby are doing well. I have been doing intros with them and my rats so that hopefully the baby can get some social skills from other rats since she is all alone. Ichi is the fattest babe I have ever seen! And she sleeps like the dead. I literally thought she was dead when I picked her up a second ago and then the came alive when she got in the air!


----------



## Mattsrats (Feb 24, 2014)

Oh and by the way, my friend adopted a female rat a few months back and one morning she came out and her girl was giving birth. Didn't even know she was pregnant but what is odd, is the momma rat only had 1 baby... ?


----------



## Korra (Dec 11, 2011)

Yes, her other babes were fed to other animals. We wont talk about it much here, but they are usually for small lizard species. Some people dont like discussing feeding, so I wont go into more detail.

But a mother having one baby is extremely unusual. The smallest I have ever personally had is 7.


----------



## Hey-Fay (Jul 8, 2013)

Korra said:


> The smallest I have ever personally had is 7.


My Lilly had four, the first born didn't make it poor little fella, She had two males (one died) and two females. I kept the girls, now full grown, and my best friend up here took the boy.


----------



## LittleSparrow (Apr 14, 2014)

Oh they are both super adorable! Thank you for rescuing them  I wouldn't have been able to walk out of the store without them either!


----------



## Jackie (Jan 31, 2013)

That little bub is so cute!  Eee I'm going to look on tumblr if you posted pictures there to reblog!


----------



## Ratbag (Nov 30, 2013)

Beautiful photos, beautiful rats and you sound like an incredible person for the rescue work you do


----------



## aimleigh (Feb 7, 2014)

I wouldn't be able to let them go! mom rat is GORGEOUS! &aw baby rattie baby is stunning! aw how adorable


----------



## Hey-Fay (Jul 8, 2013)

How are they?


----------



## Korra (Dec 11, 2011)

Mom and baby went together in with a new first time rat owner. She went shopping with me to pick out cages and supplies.


----------



## Korra (Dec 11, 2011)

http://37.media.tumblr.com/9cde647fa2cd453547cee6ba3b9ec95a/tumblr_n5c6lp7hmw1re66gio1_1280.jpg
http://37.media.tumblr.com/5b5e8b6e7e9c8c8a1177753f6ef17813/tumblr_n5c6ods2fu1re66gio1_1280.jpg


----------



## Hey-Fay (Jul 8, 2013)

Aww! I'm thrilled! Also you can take one heck of a shot! I love the photos, they're amazing!


----------



## bloomington bob (Mar 25, 2014)

same here - so cute!


----------

